
Show HN: Ceilfire.com – Online HTML5 Game Maker - n3on_net
http://ceilfire.com
======
hccampos
Pretty cool prototype. Did you take a look at
[https://www.goocreate.com](https://www.goocreate.com)? Or
[https://playcanvas.com/](https://playcanvas.com/)? Or
[http://vizor.io/](http://vizor.io/)? What was your inspiration?

I help develop Goo Create so it is really cool to see other people making cool
stuff for the web :)

------
kenrick95
Some thoughts:

1\. I think it will be better if in the Terms of Use [1] is also provided in
English.

2\. I read the ToS because I'm interested on who owns the IP of the game or
assets made in this platform

3\. By "remaking" current games, does that mean everyone is forced to "open-
source" their "source codes"?

[1]: [https://ceilfire.com/terms-of-use](https://ceilfire.com/terms-of-use)
(currently in German?)

~~~
bduerst
They own the IP, which is why they're able to share assets across users.

------
yxlx
I suggest adding a category for mobile friendly games and also showing little
icons next to each game to show if they work on PC, mobile or both.

~~~
n3on_net
Very good suggestion. At the moment ceilfire is not optimized for mobile, but
it's definitely on the TODO list. Thanks for trying out.

------
bazzargh
It seems to have trouble doing anything over https (the site loads, but the
games don't due to CORS issues). Normally I have the HTTPS Everywhere
extension enabled, figured out I needed to disable it to get the games to
load.

~~~
n3on_net
The assets are stored on amazon S3 and I added CORS entries, but somehow there
are still some issues. Thanks for testing!

------
shopkins
Very cool, but the experience was ruined when I was testing a game I made and
was interrupted by a lightbox saying "Seems like you have done a nice game! If
you want to continue making awesome games and saving them, you should
register! It only takes 10 seconds." I get the reasoning for this, but I'd
suggest a lighter touch for prompting users to sign up -- namely one that
doesn't interrupt their gameplay. The lightbox is a great way to turn people
_away from_ your product.

------
uberneo
Ohh Man .. it looks really cool .. makes the simple game making so easy .. no
more complex javascripts anymore.. all is abstracted.. good job

~~~
n3on_net
Thanks, this is the aim. Still a long way to go. But first steps are already
done!

------
imakesoft
Hey wow, this is pretty impressive. Good job! :)

------
cdevs
Can't load a flappy bird on new iPhone? Weird.

~~~
n3on_net
Hi, thanks for trying out! Mobile is definetly on my TODO list, but at the
moment it only works for Desktop machines.

------
ghosh
Interesting you made this?

~~~
n3on_net
Hi ghosh, yes it's made by me. But still in the early stage.

Technology used: NodeJS/MongoDB on the backend, vanilla JS on the front-end +
PhaserJS as a game engine.

